# Variador de frecuencia - trifásico alimentado con monofasico



## u2rosales (Feb 18, 2013)

Un variador de frecuencia trifásico 220v, puede ser conectado a una red monofasico 220, y alimentar a un motor trifásico de 1.5 hp 220v ?  ...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2013)

Depende, los hay que si que admiten alimentación monofásica y luego generan trifásica.
Hay que buscar el modelo adecuado.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 18, 2013)

por lo general TODOS los modelos hasta un máximo de 10HP se pueden utilizar de esta manera, la única recomendación que se hace es que el variador sea mas grande que el motor a usar (por ej la siguiente referencia del variador en potencia motor de 1Hp variador de 2hp); esto con el fin de que se tenga un circuito intermedio (BUS DC) más robusto por que se tiene mayor capacitancia y asi de esta manera la corriente de rizo no sea tan grande ya que a mayor carga mayor rizo y como solo se tienen 120Hz y no 180Hz despues de la rectificación (las tres fases de alimentación a 60Hz que es la frecuencia en Colombia por ejemplo) y asi evitar fallas por bajo voltaje al momento de la operación y garantizar que el equipo funcione adecuadamente a full carga. De todos modos ahay fabricantes (Por ejemplo Siemens) que tienen equipos diseñados para funcionar de este modo los cuales son el sinamics G110 y el micromaster 420.

Espero que te sea de ayuda esta información.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola quizas esto pueda serte de utilidad!!!

http://ecatalog.weg.net/files/wegnet/WEG-cfw-10-a-users-guide-0899.5202-manual-english.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## u2rosales (Feb 22, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la info, el variador que tengo es de marca Mitsubishi; voy a probar y luego publico los resultados!... muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## u2rosales (Abr 18, 2014)

hola!.. la compañía optó por obtener un variador trifasico .. y ya no me quedaba algún motor para hacer la prueba    .. es lamentable.. pero muchas gracias de todas maneras.


----------

